# Cradle to the Grave



## 7starmantis (Sep 21, 2002)

You need to check out this new movie Jet Li is workign on!!
Stars Jet li, Mark Dacoscos, DMX, Kelly Hu. Looks like its going to be a good one!!
http://www.jetli.com/jetli/projects/projects_other_cradle.php?bw=high


----------



## Kenpo_student (Sep 23, 2002)

This film also has UFC stars Chuck Liddell, Tito Ortiz and Randy Couture in it.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 23, 2003)

has anyone seen previews to his latest film danny the dog?


----------

